# LED UCL's



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Worst thread ever???


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Worst thread ever???


Chris,
I buy from Piedmont Plastics in Pompano. They sell the module type and the drivers are about $25 or so.
Most of the supply houses like World, have the tape kind in stock.
We're you looking for something specific?
Maybe a link would spark some feedback.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Anybody using UCL's from the big boxes? Whats good?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry Chris,
I will only install LED with a remote driver unless I cannot talk the customer out of it.
Are you looking at the strips or bar type.

I have fond memories of inch lights and the battle of the tiny connectors they required. No rope or MC in those days.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Worst thread ever???


Pretty much.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Sorry Chris,
> I will only install LED with a remote driver unless I cannot talk the customer out of it.
> Are you looking at the strips or bar type.
> 
> I have fond memories of inch lights and the battle of the tiny connectors they required. No rope or MC in those days.


I take a step drill bit to the 3/8'' holes and make a proper 1/2'' ko in the back and put a plastic romex connector into them.

These are from Home Depot.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Its for a friend that wants to replace old T5 line voltage with LED. Looked at HD and Lowes but I have one cabinet with only 10½" clear and cant find an 8" LED. Don't want to use ribbon.

Thanks


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Juno makes a undercabinet light that is the housing style in LED. They work great.


----------

